# RB25DET SWAP QUESTIONS, help please



## nike1050 (Sep 28, 2008)

Probaly a reoccuring thread, im sorry. But the threads i found have not helped me fully. 

First off I am planning on buying this engine

catalog_product

This package comes with

• Complete Motor
- Block
- Head
- Intake Manifold
- Exhaust Manifold
- Sensors 
- Fuel Rail
- Injectors
- Cam Angle Sensor
- Throttle Body
- Alternator
- Starter
- Ignition Wires
- Pulleys
- Turbo manifold
- Turbocharger

• 5-Speed RWD Transmission

• Computer(ECU)

• Wiring Harness(Complete)

• Ignitor Chip



Now my question is what else do I need to get? I plan on doing this at a shop so will the shop know how to swap the engine and tranny out and put this new set in, or should i bring instructions (seems kind of demeaning to there abilitys)


Also are there any key things I should know about this swap, such as things i have to upgrade otherwise im going to blow my car up. Or does this package cover everything.

And is this deal to good to be true? I have seen some people saying this engine costs $10,000 ?? Im a bit confused.


One last question, that engine says 93 + , does that mean that engine is simply found in 93+ skylines, or do i need to have a 93 240sx.


This is the car i plan on putting it in, any ideas?

1990 240sx s13 5spd navy blue 1600 neg.

Thank you for everything in advance! Seriously.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This subject has been covered many many times at this forum. There are many web sites that cover the rb25det conversion. Start doing some serious searching. You can start here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/s13-240sx-1989-1994/147569-rb25det-s13.html


----------



## nike1050 (Sep 28, 2008)

Like I said i have looked around quite a bit, but I cant find to find answers for questions like, do i need to get a new front clip for this to work and what kind of front clip??


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Please please...Start to understand what it requies to do a swap not just on a 240 and what a turbo system does. Swaps of non specificly designed motors to the cars tends to lead to many one off custom parts leading to high costs and less reliability...If it was that easy there would me more 240's running them...The SR20 is in the 240 in japan so this was a natural swap..>Although misguided in the US ...First off if you havent been driving for that long any turbo car can be a death trap...I say that because my first turbo car has almost put me in the wall more then once....Its a whole new ball game...Its no longer press the gas and go fast....A tight corner and wet road, cold tires and boost kicks in and all of sudden your sideways.....Great if your expecting it but deadly if your not. Just some food for thought

With any performance upgrade...Start with the basics....Do your suspension first then brakes then worry about making it go faster...On your list your missing major things like Fuel pump 255lph at least...Tuning, AFR meters etc....Not trying to rain on your parade. I just feel someone has pushed you in a direction that you will regret and most likely never drive that 240 with that motor in it. Unless you have a ton of cash....Check at KA-t.org for other options without destroying your wallet and your dreams of driving a turboed 240


----------

